# storm pic



## fernalddude

ok with the new look i had to be the first to post LMAO (thanks SEAN) So this is some of my kids doing the captin morgan leg thing we were out for days and got slap happy but its a great pic for us . hope ya like it Oh bye the way son was home for the holidays and work for six days then back to the army (second lieutenant )he had fun .....KIds will be kids.. :waving: :waving:


----------



## fernalddude

*us at boot*

ok had to put this in cuz i was looking at pics on comp Not all the fam but us that could go to fort jackson .. :salute: :salute:


----------



## fernalddude

*x-mas eve*

ok cant help my self with this (lmao) but got some x-mas eve pics. We have been out for 3 days and nites got about 8 hours of sleep and tired as heck its - 6 out and got the last job done so we can go home to the fam its 4:30 in the morn and we are toast but we had a few sec's to get this one sent all the guys home but wife and cat driver and my self so we had are own party. .. Then i got home nother story but good pic have fun ..


----------



## scholzee

Great pics !! you have a wonderful family there. Looks like you go above and beyond to make yourselves and equipment visible and safe, thats a lesson we can all learn from and thanks for setting a good example. You have much to be proud of thanks for sharing with us and say thank you to your son from us for serving our country. My family thanks him for looking out for the rest of us !!


----------



## fernalddude

scholzee thanks from us for the support. we try to be seen during the nite you should see it when all my crews are at one place what a lite show but its not for them as much as it is for us we can see anybody out of the truck or working on sidewalks and all the lights tell us when someone is coming around a corner or blind spot. They can never say the could not see us, had one of my customers not pull in to his lot because he said he did not want to get in the way of 500 grand of equipment but he loved all the guys working just for him (perfect timing).. :waving:


----------



## Sean Adams

Very fitting...first pics in the new forum are sweet!


----------



## fernalddude

*side by side*

ok was doing some photo work and got this one also the b2's are working late at nite during 6 inch snow :waving: :waving:


----------



## Winter Land Man

good pics


----------



## Big Dog D

fernalddude said:


> ok was doing some photo work and got this one also the b2's are working late at nite during 6 inch snow :waving: :waving:


I'd like to have the ruler you have! Six inches there?  j/k

Good pics though!


----------



## Winter Land Man

Big Dog D said:


> I'd like to have the ruler you have! Six inches there?  j/k
> 
> Good pics though!


If you look at his pic, it looks like they were there earlier and couldn't get it all, and then came back. You can see to the left, there's deeper snow in the lot, that hasn't been plowed yet.


----------



## bigjeeping

fernalddude - 

few questions.. 

since obviously you dont have truck beds on the B2's, where do you keep your salt? do you buy bags/bulk? how do you reload?

Do you plow full time? I imagine if you were out for 4 days/nights straight you must, so that leads to... how many accounts resi/com do you have? how much $ do they bring in? 

are the two B2's and the bobcat the entirety of your fleet?

BTW.. LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## fernalddude

ok been busy but got back to plow site and will answer some of the questions. I have storage lockers at most of my props they can hold from 1 ton to 3 tons of chemicals. I rent trucks to move most of my stock around and to pick up chemicals from the wharehouse i go thru 300 bags or more of chemicals each time i run the route. We pre treat every lot so as for the six inch deal we have been at this location early in the day and came back to clean up. as for my fleet i have 4 b2's and sub out up to ten trucks....also the b2's can carry half a ton of chemicals each they are beefed up to carry the load ... as for the accounts i have about 40 commerical accounts and dont do homes why would i what to deal with home owners they are the worse ...... last years xmas storm was 29 grand so its worth my time.....


----------

